# Solved: Document - not on print preview or not prints out



## ukthesis (Feb 2, 2011)

I've constructed a Word 2007 document which is fine to look at and it saves fine. But it shows up as BLANK on Print Preview and when I print it out, it's just a blank piece of paper that comes out. Very alarming. (All of the data is in text boxes, and I noticed before that when I insert arrows, for example, they don't print out. Perhaps graphics are the problem? It won't recognise either graphics or text inside graphics) Advise.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

In Word 2007, click on Office Button | Word Options | Display |
check the boxes for "Print drawings created in Word" and "Print
background colors and images" 

Now click Advanced in Word Options | scroll down to the
"Show document content" section, check the boxes for "Show
background colors and images in Print Layout view" and "Show
drawings and text boxes on screen", and uncheck the "Show picture
placeholders" box.

Click OK.


----------

